# Looking for nice campsite close to Legoland uk



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all 

hope someone can help im looking for a campsite motorhome friendly close as poss to legoland uk just me and my boy for a couple of days.
cheers in advance
vince


----------



## ed786 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Campsite near Lego UK*

Hi Millepeed

There is a campsite near Maidenhead, Amerden Caravan & Camping, which is apparently 7 miles from Lego UK. Nice flat site with electricity and good toilet block. (Google it to find details on www.ukcampsite.co.uk). We stayed there about a month ago and only possible problem is noise from nearby M4 but the constant drone did not keep us awake.

Ed


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CCC site at Chertsey is only a few miles away. 

There's definitely a dearth of sites in that area  There was some discussion a while back over whether you could overnight in the car park - try a search?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Hurley Riverside Park


----------

